
Google built an AI that will play piano duets with you - 6stringmerc
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-ai-experiment-plays-piano-duets-neural-networks-2017-2
======
6stringmerc
Link to actual Google site:

[https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/ai-
duet/view/](https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/ai-duet/view/)

